# Rangabzeichen



## Leftaf (9. Juni 2005)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach den Rangabzeichen als gif oder png,

Hat jemand schon einen link gefunden wo man sie downloaden kann?

/Leftaf


----------



## B3N (9. Juni 2005)

http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...PRankBadges.zip

:>


----------

